

Ask HN: New Grad Friendly full time opportunities? - intev

I was wondering if there were any startups (&lt;100 engineers)  that were hiring new grads. I&#x27;ve interviewed with a few startups now, and almost all of them want someone who is very proficient in either ruby or python and also know javascript. I&#x27;m pretty good with javascript and have used backbone.js in a previous job but when interviewing my speed in programming a solution is becoming a hindrance. I need more experience is what they&#x27;re all saying, and am wondering if there are startups out there that are willing to forego speed for a few weeks till I get used to everything. I learn really fast.<p>About Me
I&#x27;m a 2013 CS grad from a &quot;top tier&quot; bay area school and am looking to work in San Francisco. I like doing front-end work, but I can go up and down the stack as necessary.
======
ceekay
We have a few startups that are desperately looking for new grads - apply at
collegefeed.com. Also ping me at hello at collegefeed.com.

~~~
mercnet
The url, [http://collegefeed.com/featured-
jobs/](http://collegefeed.com/featured-jobs/), loads a blank page.

~~~
ceekay
fixing that, just upload your resume and will get in touch. Looking for grads
with some PHP or Ruby + Front end dev experience. San Francisco.

------
lsiebert
You probably will want to look for funded startups that have their senior team
in place.

